# North Sea Ferries



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I know that NSF have a caravans go free on Saturdays deal,but does apply to motorhomes.Can anyone suggest who does the best deal on NSF for 2009 crossings?The price quoted by the Caravan Club is more or less the same as the quote from NSF direct so not a lot of saving there! :roll:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi ovalball - I presume you mean P & O ferries who now do the NSF crossings to Zeebrugge or Rottadam (spelling?). If you do, I have just found that the CC prices were significantly cheaper so I booked with them. However, we want to go Portsmouth - Caen single at the end of May and found both direct booking with Brittany Ferries and CC prices exactly the same.

Sorry if you mean other north sea crossings.

Sue

P.S. Wouldn't it be good if any ferry company decided MHs could go free!


----------

